# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  ~..~ دثار

## دثار عشق

~..~ دثار
حين تمر علينا اياماً نتجمد فيها من شدة الصقيع
ونحتاج حينها لدثار
يقينا شدة البرد
واناساً بقربهم نحتمي
نشعر بالدفء
؛
فليتكم تقبلونني أخت تحتمي بدثاركم

----------


## شوق المحبة



----------


## اسير الهوى

تصافح بمحبة الايمان

نقدمه محزوم بباقة يملائها الاخاء

ليعطر زهرك اركان هذا الصرح

بالعلم والمعرفة

فاهلا بخطاك المتجهة الى هنا

واهلا

بـ دثار

يكون فئ للمشاعر السامية

كوني بخير خية

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه



----------


## Malamh Cute

**

----------


## ورد الياسمين



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## ملكة سبأ

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## أموله

اهلا بـكي اخت بيننا اسعدنآ انضمآمك على امل ان تفيديـ وتستفيديـ ...~ْ~ْ~ْ~ْ} 


منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـووووووورهــــــــــ ...~ْ~ْ~ْ~ْ}

----------


## أبو سلطان

> ~..~ دثار
> 
> حين تمر علينا اياماً نتجمد فيها من شدة الصقيع
> ونحتاج حينها لدثار
> يقينا شدة البرد
> واناساً بقربهم نحتمي
> نشعر بالدفء
> ؛
> 
> فليتكم تقبلونني أخت تحتمي بدثاركم



*كل هالكلام الجميل اللي قلتيه و لا أحد يستقبلش و يرحب فيش!* 

*فألف أهلا و ألف مراحب أختنا دثار عشق*

----------


## كبرياء



----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## همسة ألم



----------


## Sweet Magic

{.. آلًسٌلآٍمٌ عًلْيٌكُمِ









••----------------------------------••








.



.



.



.



.



▫▪ ▪▫



اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 



 












▫▪,,,▪▫







مرحباًوأهلاً بمن جاء إلينا . .








العز تجلى والنور هل علينا . .



بكل حبـ البشر لخالقـ الشمس والشجر . .



بعدد النبضـ فيـ قلوب البشر . .



بعدد ما رفرف الطير وغرد الكروانـ وغنى الحمامـُ . .



نقول لكـ أهلاً وسهلاً . .



أهلاً بك بقلوبنا قبل حروفنا . .



أهـلاً بـكـ لـتـنـثـر/ي حـروفـ الأصـالـة وشـذا عطرهـا بـمنتدانا. .





. .. .. .. .. .










شبكة الناصرة 





. .. .. .. .. .





حياكـ الله في منتدانا 



بكلـ شوقـ ننتظر مشاركاتكـ وإبداعاتكـ 








.



.



.



.



.



.






••----------------------------------••









‏Sweet Magic

----------


## همســ المشاعر

| |
يـِـِآهلاُ ومٍسسَهُلآ 
مُـِنـَِوٍرٍه المنتُدىَ 
انِشششَآء اللهٌ تِفيدَين وتِسًفيدُين =)
| |

----------

